# For Who Like To Read



## andro (3/3/14)

http://vapingpress.com/archives/
http://www.vaporlives.com
http://vapenewsmagazine.com
http://issuu.com/vprmagazine
And if anyone know of some good pdf or ezine or magazine , please feel free to add . Will do a list at the end with all the website .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (3/3/14)

Wow, incredible, thanks @andro


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Now this I can read! Thanks @andro 

The last books I read was a few years ago and it was the Clan of the Cave Bear series.


----------



## andro (20/5/14)

Trying to find pdf of some of them but no luck. Maybe any of the vendors could do a poll and see if is enough interest and order it for sa


----------



## Metal Liz (20/5/14)

Thanks for the awesome reads @andro!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

